# Barrier Island Duck unit 512 and 517



## gr8ful (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi, I am new to this site and am trying to find some information about Barrier Island Duck.  My children gave up presents this year to spend Christmas at the Beach. We traded into Barrier Island, got 2 - 2 bedroom units so they could bring their frends. Reviews are mixed.  We have unit 512 and 517. Does anyone know if these units are undated? any beach views etc, What's happening during this time of the year, any great resturants?  Help -  any imput is appreciated.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 9, 2010)

Here is some info. in the old posts about this resort. - http://www.google.com/search?client=gmail&rls=gm&q="barrier island duck"site:tugbbs.com

If you join TUG, you will also be able to access our review section with reviews of this resort.  Tuggers rate this resort 7.3/10 and there are 28 reviews for it.


----------



## AFARR (Jun 9, 2010)

*Been many years since I was on the OBX..*

here's a property map:

http://www.bistation.com/propertymap-dk.pdf

Doesn't look like you'd have ocean views (at least very easily)...but I haven't been there so I can't say for sure.

10 years ago, there was a lot of seasonal restaurants...many might be closed around Christmas....but if you do a search, you can probably find a few that are highly rated and call to see if they are seasonal.

AFARR


----------



## Egret1986 (Jun 9, 2010)

*They are currently doing lots of renovations.  Things should be improved.*

The resort is very helpful in answering questions about the units (no. of stairs to unit, no. of stairs in unit, views, bed configurations, full or partial kitchens, how many baths, etc.).

Just call BIS Duck and ask.

Below is a link to the resort map.  I doubt there are views of the ocean from these units.  You may perhaps have some sound views if they are top floor units.

http://www.bistation.com/propertymap-dk.pdf


----------



## Carolinian (Jun 10, 2010)

I am less familiar with that end of the OBX, but you might find some year round restaurants there that do what a few in the central OBX do in the off season and that is offer some great deals.  Queen Anne's Revenge in Wanchese, for example, has a fabulous and very reasonable Sunday brunch only in the off season (but I think they now confine off season to January and February).


----------



## HeatherD (Sep 13, 2010)

Hi! I've stayed at that resort 10x, at least 3 times in the 500 building (we are RCI members and trade into BIS Duck). The 500 building is one of the farthest buildings from the beach. It's not a bad walk, although we often end up keeping our beach gear in our car and driving over to the parking area right off of the beach. (our kids are little, so we have lots of play stuff) The 500 building hasn't been renovated for a while, but it was in decent shape. We had no complaints last year when we were in unit 510. You won't have an ocean view, but you might have a view of the sound. 

There are some nice shops nearby and great seafood of course. I recommend Coastal Cravings (in the BP Station in Duck), The Black Pelican on MP 8 or 8.5, and Captain George's buffet (somewhere around MP 10) There is a restaurant right across the street -- Fishbones Sunset Grille. Beautiful views of the sound and the food is good, too.

Have a great trip


----------



## RonB (Sep 13, 2010)

We own unit 505, week 24 and it was remodeled several years ago. There are lots of restaurants in the area but I don't know which are seasonal. You might check on the Kitty Hawk Grill - food's good and it always seems busy in the summer. Also the Red Sky Grill which is just south of BIS is very good, but prices are a little above average if I remember correctly. Going north to Corolla is a little more upscale.
If you have any questions, you can PM me and I'll ask my wife...  Hey, I just drive where she sez... 
Ron


----------



## kasteer (Sep 14, 2010)

You'll be right near Duck, which is a very nice little area.  I'm from around that area and I can tell you, more and more stores/restaurants are staying open year round.  You'll have a great time, but the beach will be cold...

You can go to the movie theater, go bowling, If you have an indoor pool that will be nice.  I would focus on indoor activities.  Hopefully the weather will be warmer than normal.

For a warm X-mas, I would consider further South next time.  But OBX will not be crowded, will be easy to get around and you'll have good family time.

Restaurants I love:
Chili Peppers (3-5 happy hour has 10 cent shrimp... wife and I go through an easy 150)
The Dunes (awesome food)
Black Pelican
Sunset Grill (this one will actually be closer to you)
... and so many other really good, family owned establishments!

If you're a YMCA member you can check out the OBX YMCA too.  It's further South in Kitty Hawk or so.
I'll be about an hour and a half from there this Christmas (close to Moyock).


----------

